# Photo Contest for Calandar



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

me & my horse beau
horses name : beau bear
owners name : amanda pieck
town : bay shore
state : new york
email address : [email protected]


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

horses name: Dixie
owners name: Brian Farley
town: West Branch
state: Michigan
email: [email protected]


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

am I allowed to enter even though Im in Australia??


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

So should I post my entry here?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Horses' Names: (Left) Atiya ; (Right) Onyx
Owners' Names: (Atiya) Courtney ; (Onyx) Kayla
Town: Charlottle
State: NC
Email: [email protected]


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sent mine in


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Sent mine in.. hopefully Canadians can enter?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

mine has been sent in.


----------



## Danee (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the entries!
For those who posted picures here, please follow the link http://www.rudyhorsemanship.com/photorules.html to read the rules and *email in your entry.* 

Thanks.

For those not in US, you can submit your photos too, but I will not be able to promote your picture like I can US submissions, but your photo can still be in the calendar. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Danee (Aug 11, 2010)

*Photos are up!!! Start Voting!!!*
Go to http://www.rudyhorsemanship.com/photorules.html
to see a slide show of* ALL* of the pictures submitted.

*TO VOTE* read instructions on the page with the slideshow. Voting here does NOT count as an official vote!!! _Anyone Can Vote  _So please pick your favorite five pictures and email the numbers of your favorite AS THE TITLE OF YOUR EMAIL. All voting instructions are on the web page above.

Thanks for watching the slide show and thanks to all who sent in pictures. There are some really great pics! The top twelve will be made into a Calendar.


----------

